# The Final Study is in Print // National Geographic Explorer



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

Dear Community,

I am sorry to have missed the private messages, but my e-mail was associated with an old address. I have been busy with a lot of projects, I have some spectacular news. I have two things, and make sure you read both.

PUBLICATION IS FINALLY RELEASED

The final publication with Dr. Simeon, Brenna, and I is finally hitting 35,000 doorsteps and the largest readership of any Psychiatric journal in the world (http://www.psychiatrist.com/abstracts/abstracts.asp?abstract=oap/08m04370.htm). It was put on http://www.psychiatrist.com last night, and listed as a publication currently available "Ahead of Print", which essentially means that it is available on-line for download this month and then will be in the printed in the paper journal next month. This is a massive, seven page study -- seven pages of single spaced text in this journal is tremendous visibility for DPD to the clinical community around the globe -- and I am giving you a sample of it here in an image.

The article mentions dpselfhelp.com in the acknowledgments, and I am sure this article can help many of you when dealing with your doctor and demonstrating the severity of the disorder and also help with discussing treatments. The article costs money to buy, and it is illegal for me to give it to you. Once the article is published, it is the property of the publisher. However, if I purchase a legal copy for someone on this board or perhaps a member of this board has very good library access and gets a copy, I am not responsible for what happens with it and how it gets out. I just can't be involved (and of course do not recommend anyone doing this) and I can not see it publicly available. I also feel you should NOT have to pay $30 dollars for a .pdf file (and if you were a participant, I could get away with getting you the article). However, if you wanted to buy the print version in the actual Journal of Clinical Psychiatry, then this would be a really nice item to have for the $30 dollars or so when going to see a doctor. Your doctor will know the journal and knows how hard it is to get an article published in it and will take the information as valid. It is the most comprehensive collection of DPD and DR individuals to date and we expect will have impact in the clinical community around the globe.

A LINK TO THE WEB SITE AND ABSTRACT OF THE JOURNAL: http://www.psychiatrist.com/abstracts/abstracts.asp?abstract=oap/08m04370.htm

The Journal of Clinical Psychiatry continues to be ranked as the most-read and 6th most-cited psychiatric journal in the world (according to the Focus Readership Study, June 2007, and Citation Index, July 2007, respectively). The Journal mails to about 35,184 recipients,* and over 20,000 allied mental health professionals have requested daily receipt of informational e-mails about our journals and Web CME activities.

*J Clin Psychiatry: June Epub, July Printing. This is just two pages of 7. This paper contains *all of the results* from the study. 
*
http://www.nodid.org/dp/jcp23.png

National Geographic's show, Explorer (http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/explorer),is looking for individuals with drug-induced DPD and DR for interviews

A quick update on my latest activities. The HPPD community has been fortunate to receive a very substantial grant. Essentially, $100,000 dollars annually for research. I am spending this summer and fall at Harvard Medical School's McLean Psychiatric Research Hospital. I am working in the Biological Psychiatry Lab, and conducting both my own and taking part in hallucinogen-related research.

A producer from National Geographic's most popular TV series, Explorer, contacted me today. They are shooting a one hour show on "The Science of Hallucinogens". I guess I have moved up in the research food-chain some, and have been asked to be filmed for my expertise regarding hallucinogen-induced disorders. They are looking for a few people with DPD and DR caused from LSD or Mushrooms, and willing to go on camera without filters or adjustments, in front of likely millions of viewers as the show is very popular and this is a hot topic. It would likely be filmed in September or August. It is in Washington, D.C. and unfortunately this is not a paid trip for this participation. However, I am talking to the individual funding the HPPD research to pay for those trips.

I will update more in the very near future.










Best,

David


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

GREAT work. Nothing less than applause is in order.


----------



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

Because I have been absent for some time, many individuals may not know who I am or what happened from September 2005 to January 2006.

My name is David Kozin, and I have neither Depersonalization Disorder nor chronic derealization, but I do have a drug-induced visual perceptual disorder. I started a non-profit organization, which used its platform to gain the support of Dr. Daphne Simeon and others to begin conducting research on drug-induced disorders. Consequently, in the beginning of September 2005 we published an Internet survey, which was heavily advertised on this web site, to understand not only the difference (if one existed) between drug-induced versus non-drug Depersonalization Disorder and Derealization, but I designed the survey to gain information on effectiveness of treatment, severity of symptoms, demographic, and included a standard scale to further validate distinct symptom domains for the disorder.

394 participants completed the survey, which exceeded our expectations and is an extremely large sample which helped validate our Internet results with results of studies conducted in the lab. The numbers are so close on standard questions with other studies it validates our additional conclusions.

The study was designed, programmed, hosted, analyzed, and published with less than $2,000 dollars in funds, which essentially was the cost of the statistical software that I was using on my end, and so the study is listed as having no financial support. The following is listed at the end of the study:

_Funding/Support: None reported
Acknowledgment: The authors acknowledge the assistance of the nonprofit organization and Web site of (NODID) for collaborating on this study and hosting the current survey, the authors also than the Depersonalization Support Community Web site (www.dpselfhelp.com) for promoting the survey._

Publishing the results of a study takes a long time, and especially in higher-end journals that take about 5-9 months until they print an accepted publication and we had to fit in the analysis and write-up in between everything we were doing. Because of our large sample size, which is due to the participation of members from this site during those years, we created the largest systematic study of Depersonalization Disorder ever completed and that is what this research present. The results were first presented at the annual International Conference for the International Society for the Study of Trauma and Dissociation. Additionally, our other publication that was born from our results, was published in Jan 2008. The study has particular significance because it includes Dr. Simeon, a volunteer student researcher, and a student researcher with DPD (you know her as Unigirl).

This closes the chapter for Depersonalization Disorder specific research for some time (from NODID), because I received a large grant for funding research on the visual perceptual disorder that my non-profit was originally designed to study. Depersonalization disorder is prevalent in the group, so aspects of the disorder will be researcher, but a dedicated study with Dr. Simeon is not on the table at this time.

I am currently conducting my research at Harvard-McLean in the Biological Psychiatry Lab. I have always felt a relationship with the DPD community, and for those individuals who met with me, and partied with me, at the Conference for the paper or have kept up on my Facebook profile (David Kozin)/chatted with me/etc. know that I am dedicated to truly understanding DPD and DR and will continue that work as well.

This publication represents something very significant. The Director of my lab noted, "This will significantly increase the awareness of the severity of Depersonalization and will be often cited because of the large quantity of data collected in the study with an extremely impressive sample size."

If you have any questions, I will be happy to answer them. I see that someone found a place to find these articles, so do take a look at the results that came from the members of this web site in 2005-2006. If you were part of the study, your answers helped make this possible.

Best wishes to the community. Also, I will have more information regarding the National Geographic Show for you in the very near future. It is a friendly show and my relationship with the producers, and also note that these individuals had to clear the public relations department at my Hospital, who are VERY good at what they do, gives a thumbs up to the project.

Sincerely.

David


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

you're an angel


----------



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

Do angels blush? If not, then I am no angel. You are a sweetheart, and maybe we can meet-up when I come up for a few days this summer?

- David


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i would love to! text me or PM me and let me know what days you're gonna be in.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow, great work.

Also, a paid trip to Washington would be awesome, a good excuse for some of us to meet up too 

I wonder if they'd pay for me to come from london!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome David good work, and good to hear from you.

EDIT: Let me know when you go back to Michigan I want to meet up too!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

One of these days im gonna stock up on enough of benzo?s and money to be able to attend one of these overseas meetups. Why havent the financial crisis lowered the dollars worth? Oh wait, the illegal federal bank is creating money out of nothing creating debt and keeping the value up untill it collapses completely.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Inzom, thank you for summing up the worldly stress we are all under--so that's why I can't get rid of my DP? You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Congrats David. Holy Moses, are you working with Dr. Pope at McLean? or whom? Know of him from my interest in repressed memory (his studies). DAYIM.
EDIT: Couldn't be Pope. Can you say whom you'll be working with? If not, congrats anyway.
You are a Harvard man! :shock: (like my Dad, may be R.I.P.)


----------



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

Dreamer,

Yes, I work in Skip Pope's lab . I am at the Biological Psychiatry Lab at McLean. Good guess!

- David

David S. Kozin
Biological Psychiatry Laboratory
Alcohol and Drug Abuse Research Center
McLean Hospital
115 Mill Street
Belmont, MA 02478-9106


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

No, not a guess really. There is a challenge there for anyone to present a true repressed memory or something. They're offering a reward. I never followed up on the research -- it's a thousand bucks or something. Also, I have donated my brain ... I swear to God ... to The Brain Institute there ... Harvard Brain Tissue Research Center. Granted I will have to be dead at the time of donation. :shock: :wink: This shall my great contribution to mental health research, lol.

If anyone is interested in donating their brain 8) ... I learned about a lot of stuff at McLean at the last NAMI Convention -- this really cool minister actually convinced me ... a minister who is with NAMI Faith Net ... I freaked out about donating my brain for research for several years. I figure, since it is getting less reliable as the years go by, maybe someone could do something with a few neurons in 20 years. Go to ..... http://www.brainbank.mclean.org <----- link may be wrong ... is this MA degree stuff? Fantastic.

Oh, and Pope is a major name associated with the lab you'll be at! Know of the man/name, read some of his stuff ... not recently though. Hey, a neuron fired!
I love Boston.

Anyway. DAYIM.
:mrgreen:


----------



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

I've been at the lab for almost 2 months now (seems like a day). Dr. Pope is a tremendous gentleman and scholar, and his clinical work is legendary as well as of course his 500 or so publications.

Easy to impersonate his accent, but that is the only part of him that is easy to impersonate.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

This should be sticky?d.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Topic Pinned as requested.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi David,

First off, fantastic job! I truly salute you and you truly are an angel providing hope and support to all of us.
I wanted to ask (perhaps this question is better suited for a PM) but my DP/DR, etc. was brought on my prescription medication (zyprexa and lunesta). I would be more than happy to be interviewed and provide the world with information that these drugs are causing more harm then good (as in my case).
My "story" is posted under "New to DP/DR....." on page 4 I think. If you think i could be of some use, please let me know.

BTW - I'm getting ready to send my "story" out to various organizations, drug tort attorneys, and so forth. If you could recommend anyone else I would appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

you probably could get her book cheaper then the article, and it likely has most of the info someone who isn't a dr would need


----------

